
Will a lack of hardware knowledge lead to a DevOps doomsday? (2017) - Rafuino
https://www.theserverside.com/feature/Will-a-lack-of-hardware-knowledge-lead-to-a-DevOps-doomsday
======
godelmachine
With the advent of edge computing and fog computing, developers are also
required to know more about hardware than is necessary.

